# personality quizes: what type of villager are you? personality+species



## Jamborenium (Oct 10, 2014)

_take the species quiz​_​

_Take the personality quiz_​

I'm a smug monkey villager  （￣ー￣）

_"As a smug person, you’re a charmer. Panties be droppin’ wherever you go. Everyone loves you for your ease with people, your friendliness and sense of humour. And the fact you know the effect you have on people only makes you seem more loveable. Sure, on paper you sound like a bit of a douche tbh…but truly if you love anything too much it’s people, not yourself."_

_As a monkey, you’re a real joker. You don’t take much seriously and can always cheer your friends up with a joke. This can cause problems sometimes as you don’t feel like the sort of person friends can go to for a serious piece of advice, but your jokes are totes crackanory and that makes you a great person anyway._

I might draw my result when I feel like drawing again...​


----------



## doveling (Oct 10, 2014)

normal cat : >
yas lolly!!


----------



## Coach (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm an Uchi Squirrel, apparently.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 10, 2014)

I got Normal Cat as well. Kiki!


----------



## Opal (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a lazy birdy


----------



## ouch (Oct 10, 2014)

I got Smug Cat.

I'm not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## Axujsho (Oct 10, 2014)

The species quiz won't go past the first question on my computer.
I did the personality quiz, and got normal.

Could someone go on the species quiz and put these answers in to see what I would get?

1.B, 2.A, 3.F, 4.D, 5.D, 6.B, 7.D, 8.C, 9.A, 10.F


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 10, 2014)

Lazy bird


----------



## Marlowe (Oct 10, 2014)

Uchi cat. 

Pretty acurate tbh


----------



## Mogin (Oct 10, 2014)

Snooty cat.  So, Ankha? ^^


----------



## oranje (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a normal bird!  I think that fits me. I'd either be a lazy or normal type.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd be a smug deer. *grins*


----------



## crispmaples (Oct 10, 2014)

Species wouldn't go past the first question but whatever I would have been, I would have been smug, apparently.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 10, 2014)

I WAS A BIRD. 

The first time I took them I was a Smug Penguin (for reals that's me) NOW I WAS A SNOOTY BIRD? NO WAY. If I was a girl I would be Snooty tho.


----------



## Kitsey (Oct 10, 2014)

Normal Bird

Species wouldn't go past the first question in my regular browser (Firefox) either, but I tried using Internet Explorer with no adblocking or anything and it worked fine. Just gotta run my virus scan now oop


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 10, 2014)

normal cat. yayyyy.


----------



## Debra (Oct 10, 2014)

Axujsho said:


> The species quiz won't go past the first question on my computer.
> I did the personality quiz, and got normal.
> 
> Could someone go on the species quiz and put these answers in to see what I would get?
> ...



*If the species quiz doesn't load after the first question, try a different browser. Google Chrome seems to be having this issue, but Internet Explorer works fine.*

Nonetheless, I enterred your answers to the quiz and your result is...


Spoiler: Click to view it ^_^



Monkey!   

As a monkey, you?re a real joker. You don?t take much seriously and can always cheer your friends up with a joke. This can cause problems sometimes as you don?t feel like the sort of person friends can go to for a serious piece of advice, but your jokes are totes crackanory and that makes you a great person anyway.


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a lazy cat. Sounds about right.


----------



## roseychuu (Oct 10, 2014)

uchi squirrel! ♥

"As an uchi, you are everyone’s big sister. You look out for those you care about, and always offer the best advice to those who need it. You’re fair in your judgments and unafraid to sass those in need of a good sassing. All I can say is you go girl. ; As a squirrel you’re quite chirpy and adventurous. Whether this is just in your daily activities or your large scale plans depends upon your personality. You like to look forward rather than stray on the past, but you’re smart about this as you always prepare for the winter. "

sounds about right? /// i'm happy with my results nevertheless!


----------



## jazzy_jamie (Oct 10, 2014)

Uchi squirrel lol


----------



## Chibiusa (Oct 10, 2014)

Species quiz wasn't working for me, but I got the lazy personality.


----------



## Labrontheowl (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm an uchi dog :^


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a normal bird. I don't like birds, but at least I didn't get monkey or gorilla.


----------



## Dork (Oct 10, 2014)

normal cat

I'll probs add a drawing here later ye


----------



## Mango (Oct 10, 2014)

Uchi Cat


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

Lazy bird


Btw, species quiz, question 8, D. is 2 words.


----------



## Radda (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorry the animal quiz wont work...so I had to use something else.
Snooty Deer :/


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

Uchi Monkey


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 11, 2014)

Majestic uchi horse!


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 11, 2014)

Species Quiz won't work
But I'm apparently lazy.











Sounds accurate.


----------



## Solaeus (Oct 11, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Species Quiz won't work
> But I'm apparently lazy.
> 
> 
> ...



For species you need to have adblock/ghostery off : O


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

The species quiz doesn't even have all of the Animal Crossing species. Wut da frig
I'm a Jock Penguin....
OK...


----------



## Mairen (Oct 11, 2014)

I got a normal koala

Koala: As a koala, blimey o?reilly you are cute. Also you have a tendency to hang on to what you know, your past and your present as you don?t like change or letting go. This makes you quite wise really as you don?t forget the mistakes you have made easily, but sometimes you must learn to move forward.

Normal: You are a normal villager, but don?t let this title fool you; you are far from average. You are modest and kind and passionate about reading, be it fiction or fact; you just love exploring other worlds. And of course just because you might prefer to explore worlds through other peoples? experiences rather than being daring enough to experience it yourself, you may think you?re pretty ordinary. But there is a great lack of people like you today, and in fact you make a huge difference by staying where you are with the calm, happy glow you spread to those around you. You aren?t as invisible as you might sometimes think.


----------



## MayorSaki (Oct 11, 2014)

Jock cat, which is silly cause I really dislike sports xD


----------



## Dork (Oct 11, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> Jock cat, which is silly cause I really dislike sports xD



ur a jock on the inside


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 12, 2014)

I couldn't take the species quiz cus for some reason it keeps loading forever and never advances but according to the personality quiz, I'm a snooty! That's good enough LOL


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm a Smug Bird, no complaints here.


----------



## skylarfrances (Oct 12, 2014)

_Squirrel! 	
As a squirrel you?re quite chirpy and adventurous. Whether this is just in your daily activities or your large scale plans depends upon your personality. You like to look forward rather than stray on the past, but you?re smart about this as you always prepare for the winter._

_As a snooty, you can be rude. You can habitually look down your nose at the world and don?t approve of a lot of things. This can ward other people away, but just because you are outspoken about your concerns doesn?t mean you don?t have a warm interior. Your icy heart thaws whenever anyone bothers trying to connect with you, and your passion to improve the world makes you a good person really, and means anyone you bother devoting your attentions to will be lucky._

haha okay, don't agree with the squirrel too much, but i'll take the snooty answer at face value


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 12, 2014)

Normal Cat.


----------



## honeymoo (Oct 12, 2014)

snooty squirrel lmao blaire 4 life


----------



## daydreamingstudent (Oct 12, 2014)

I would be a Normal Dog! Sounds pretty accurate, I think.


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 12, 2014)

Solaeus said:


> For species you need to have adblock/ghostery off : O



I've got those off.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Oct 14, 2014)

Smug cat! Haha, a girl smug! I always have to be different I guess.


----------



## atonnoudjement (Oct 14, 2014)

Snooty Cat


----------



## Manazran (Oct 14, 2014)

Lazy cat,just like Bob.That's really accurate lol


----------

